# token



## Marnelly

The technology allows any person to sit anywhere where they have internet or cell phone access to purchase *a token *and have it delivered directly to someone at their home (via email or cell phone). 

Is there a specific word in Portuguese for this kind of 'token'?

A tecnologia permite que qualquer pessoa queesteja em qualquer lugar onde têm acesso à internet ou telefone celular possacomprar *uma ficha,* que pode ser entregue diretamente a alguém em sua casa (viae-mail ou telefone celular).


----------



## Vanda

Não, acho que esta falando de lembrancinha mesmo, uma das traduções de token. 
A pessoa pode comprar uma lembrança qualquer pelo celular e pedir para entregar em casa (de quem quiser).


----------



## Marnelly

O significado que eu conheço de lembrança é outro.  Não conheço o uso de 'lembrança' ou 'lembrancinha' nesse sentido.  Ou seja, que eles compram eletricidade através do celular, aqui chamam 'tokens' ou 'units'.  É no contexto de venda de eletricidade.  Será que é lembrança meso?


----------



## Vanda

Mas provável que esteja sendo usado como voucher. 
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/token


2 a voucher that can be exchanged for goods or services. ■ a metal or plastic disc used to operate a machine or in exchange for goods or services.

token- *2* recordação, lembrança, penhor. (Michaellis)


----------



## Marnelly

Pois é, é tipo um 'voucher', mas agora, a Vanda ainda sugere que eu use 'lembrança'?  Ou será que posso usar 'voucher' mesmo?


----------



## uchi.m

Marnelly said:


> Pois é, é tipo um 'voucher', mas agora, a Vanda ainda sugere que eu use 'lembrança'?  Ou será que posso usar 'voucher' mesmo?


Não é um vale-compra ou vale-presente? Tipo aqueles cartões que você pode usar para trocar produtos nas grandes lojas? Eles até vêm com o valor: 10 reais, 50 reais, 100 reais.


----------



## Marnelly

Ok, let me explain in English.  One can buy eg. $ 100 worth of electricity on the internet (online banking) and you get a number (e.g. 1234 9987 0098 7667) which you go and type into your pre-paid electricity meter.  It is the number you get that they call a 'token', or a 'voucher', or 'units'


----------



## Vanda

Eu entendo como voucher, então.


----------



## uchi.m

Marnelly said:


> Ok, let me explain in English.  One can buy eg. $ 100 worth of electricity on the internet (online banking) and you get a number (e.g. 1234 9987 0098 7667) which you go and type into your pre-paid electricity meter.  It is the number you get that they call a 'token', or a 'voucher', or 'units'


(Código de) recarga? Talvez como o do celular?
Não sabia que agora a eletricidade pode ser compartilhada entre as várias operadoras de rede pela mesma rede de distribuição. Bem legal


----------



## Marnelly

No, you cannot exchange it.  You type in the given number (after you have paid) into your pre-paid electricity meter as a way of buying electricity, as opposed to you getting a monthly electricity bill which you go and pay.  So you top of your own electricity credit.

They look like this:
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## uchi.m

(Código de) Crédito


----------



## Vanda

The problem with us, Marnelly, it is that we don't have this kind of services yet (although they are already saying we are going to have in the future) so we are kind in a lack of proper word for that.


----------



## Marnelly

Então, voltando a minha tradução, agora que entendem melhor o contexto, posso dizer: 

_O benefício de uma solução baseada na web é que pode ser acessada de qualquerlugar na Namíbia ou por extensão, no mundo. A tecnologia permite que qualquer pessoa que esteja em qualquer lugar onde têm acesso à internet ou telefone celular possa comprar *crédito* que pode ser entregue diretamente a alguém em sua casa (via e-mail ou telefone celular). _


----------



## Vanda

Ah, sim. Pelo menos pra mim, faz todo o sentido.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Faz sentido.
Só uma dúvida, o "têm" usado tem "^"?


----------



## Marnelly

Thanks Dona Chicória. I put the "^" because of the English plural (_The technology allows any person to sit anywhere where *they *have internet or cell phone access...), _but now you are making me doubt.


----------



## Audie

Fazendo um paralelo com o que ocorre com o celular pré-pago, penso que o plural ('_créditos_') ficaria melhor. Quanto a '_token_', talvez interesse a outros que cheguem por aqui, no Brasil, quando se refere à mídia, não se traduz, pelo menos quando o assunto é autenticação. 

E sobre o '_têm_', se o sujeito é '_qualquer pessoa_', o verbo fica na terceira pessoa do singular: '_tem_' (sem acento).


----------

